# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Устала

## Печальная рыба-солнце

Привет. У меня тяжёлая депрессия и шизотипическое расстройство. Это официальный диагноз, около полугода назад я попала к психиатру из-за навязчивого желания покончить с собой.
В депрессии пребываю более 10 лет, ещё с детства. Росла тихим забитым ребёнком. Хотя, я до сих пор тихий забитый ребёнок. Пыталась говорить с матерью о своих проблемах, но мне отвечали, что всё из-за плохого поведения, вот стану вести себя лучше, сразу всё наладится, и жить захочется.
Пыталась снять душевную боль через физическую: резала себя, кусала, сбивала кулаки в кровь о кирпичные стены и т.д. Когда появилась возможность жить отдельно, были попытки покончить с собой.
Получила образование по велению родителей, но ещё в институте поняла, чем хочу заниматься. Пару лет работала по профессии, собрала некоторую сумму, чтобы можно было прожить год без работы, развиваясь в выбранном направлении. Не получилось - подкрался белый пушистый зверь, болезнь стала прогрессировать из-за сорванных на работе нервов, ухудшения здоровья, непонимания со стороны любимого человека и так далее. Все факторы сложились, и к началу 2015 года я представляла собой развалюху, неспособную подняться с постели. Пыталась что-то с собой делать, как-то поправить ситуацию. Неправильно подобранное гормональное лечение (по женской части) ещё сильнее дало по мозгам, я уже не могла адекватно воспринимать окружающую действительность даже изредка, мне хотелось только умереть. Корила себя за то, что ничего не делаю для своего развития, по этой же причине часто ругались с парнем. Он стал отдаляться от меня и к концу года нашёл другую девушку. Болезненное расставание меня добило. В начале '16, собрав все оставшиеся силы, попыталась привести жизнь в порядок, но весной меня накрыло окончательно, и я попала в психиатрическую клинику.
Уже год прошёл, но я до сих пор не могу разлюбить бывшего. Пыталась себя убедить, что это не мой человек, такой мне не нужен. Пыталась строить новые отношения. Но влюблена как кошка. Да и потом, кому нужен душевно больной человек? Понимаю, как глупо со стороны, но ничего сделать не получается. Наверное, должно пройти больше времени, чем мы встречались, чтобы перестать скучать по нему. Не могу отделаться от мысли, что пойди я к психиатру раньше, то удалось бы сохранить отношения.
Хотя сил для полноценной жизни всё ещё мало, но я уже не тот овощ, каким была раньше. Многие проблемы были разобраны с психологом, претензий нет, кроме скорости, которой от меня хотели. Пожалуй, не удалось избавиться только от постоянного чувства одиночества, даже если я в компании хороших друзей. И пресловутой влюблённости. 
Иногда, а в последнее время всё чаще, бывают моменты, когда ко мне возвращается ощущение собственной никчёмности, страх выйти на улицу, безрадостность. С каждым разом бороться всё труднее. Мне страшно, что когда-нибудь я снова сделаю попытку покончить с собой, и ещё страшнее, что может получиться. Мне жаль маму, с которой у нас наладились отношения. Только она меня здесь держит.
Вот как-то так.
Если кому-то хочется подробностей, то спрашивайте. Понимаю, что описала ситуацию сумбурно. Будь я в адеквате, вообще бы здесь не появлялась.

----------


## Aare

У меня всё примерно похоже, только ещё  сверху наркотики и меня машина переехала.
Что на новый год делать будешь?

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

К друзьям пойду, постараюсь оттянуться.

----------


## Aare

> К друзьям пойду, постараюсь оттянуться.


 Всё тогда у тебя нормально будет

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Эхх, понимаю тебя, сама с психическими расстройствами живу, тяжело это. В интернете жаловаться опасно - обязательно найдётся мразь, которая заклюет, скажет что ты сама во всем виновата. Я уже стараюсь все в себе держать.

----------


## June

> шизотипическое расстройство.


 Пишут, что у шизотипиков чудаковатые, странные мышление и речь, а по твоему посту незаметно. Вроде всё стройно и логично. Почему тебе поставили такой диагноз?

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> Всё тогда у тебя нормально будет


  Надеюсь, мои усилия не пропадут даром, тяжело даётся привести всё в норму.




> Эхх, понимаю тебя, сама с психическими расстройствами живу, тяжело это. В интернете жаловаться опасно - обязательно найдётся мразь, которая заклюет, скажет что ты сама во всем виновата. Я уже стараюсь все в себе держать.


  Да мне и в жизни таких попадалось немало. Взять хотя бы бывшего. Да, и вот это я беззаветно люблю :/ Надоело молчать в тряпочку, скрывать свои проблемы. Может, хоть кто-то задумается, что мозг - тот же орган, в нём есть чему "ломаться", тем более, что анализами всё можно подтвердить, был бы врач толковый. Я по наивности тоже полагала, что всё это от недостатка воспитания, образования, силы воли и т.д. Пороки сердца почему-то одной силой воли не исправляются. Так какого чёрта мозг должен?   




> Пишут, что у шизотипиков чудаковатые, странные мышление и речь, а по твоему посту незаметно. Вроде всё стройно и логично. Почему тебе поставили такой диагноз?


  До лечения я собой представляла несколько иное существо. Мне и сейчас трудно логично выстраивать свою речь, не примешивая к ней тараканчиков. Письменно боле-менее получается, а вот устно - не очень.

----------


## Aare

А тебе таблетки какие-нибудь надо есть? От них плохо себя чувствуешь?

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> А тебе таблетки какие-нибудь надо есть? От них плохо себя чувствуешь?


 Надо. Антипсихотики в паре с противопаркинсоническими и антидепрессанты, куда без них. На закуску всякие витаминки в качестве поддержки для организма.
Чувствую себя более-менее живой, если строго соблюдать все-все предписания. Но время от времени башенку всё равно сносит, как прошлой ночью. Тут главное в одиночестве не остаться или найти куда эмоции слить, переключиться, чтобы себе не навредить. Препараты сильнодействующие, часто с накопительным эффектом, с сильной побочкой. Приходится постоянно следить за собой и долбить врача по любому недомоганию. Но в целом, если схема подобрана правильно, то положительный эффект превышает отрицательный, в чём и есть суть лечения. Так что, неоднозначно всё.

----------


## Aare

И долго пить их? В итоге то попустит или теперь всегда так будет?

----------


## June

> В далёком тёплом море, где нет льдин, живёт печальная рыба-солнце. Она большая, круглая и плавает только прямо. И не может увернуться от зубов рыбы-акулы. Потому и печальная


 А кто для тебя рыбы-акулы?

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> И долго пить их? В итоге то попустит или теперь всегда так будет?


 Пророчат два года лечения и всю жизнь на поддерживающей терапии (курсы разных витаминок и ноотропов). Говорят, попустит, а там посмотрим.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> А кто для тебя рыбы-акулы?


  Жизнь, к которой я никак не могу приспособиться, любые невзгоды, которые принимаю слишком близко к сердцу.

----------


## Aare

А работать или учиться можно в эти два года?

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Вполне. Это всего лишь приём таблеток и наблюдение у психиатра, к нему не каждый день ходить нужно.
Возможно, нельзя будет заниматься деятельностью сопряжённой с риском, типа вождения, из-за побочных эффектов препаратов.

----------


## Sebastian

Очень напомнило мою ситуацию (уже со слов "из-за плохого поведения, вот стану вести себя лучше, сразу всё наладится, и жить захочется", очередная монетка в копилку склонности к затворничеству и чувства одиночества), дальше всё так же - только мне психушка после НГ предстоит. 
При всей эмпатии к боли разрыва отношений, как ты чувствовала себя в отношениях? Как, будучи с ним, изменилась твоя депрессия, твоё отношение к ней, забыла ли ты про неё?

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> При всей эмпатии к боли разрыва отношений, как ты чувствовала себя в отношениях? Как, будучи с ним, изменилась твоя депрессия, твоё отношение к ней, забыла ли ты про неё?


  По началу хорошо, даже удалось забыть о желании выпилиться. Мне было интересно и весело с ним. Пожалуй, я до сих пор цепляюсь именно за эти воспоминания. Проблемы начались примерно через год, когда его стало раздражать что я "ничего не делаю, а только жалуюсь". Да, признаю, действительно много ныла о том, как ненавижу свою работу, но уволиться толком не могла, т.к. копила деньги. Позже, когда мне в очередной раз сказали, какой я нитык и лентяйка, я замкнулась в себе, дабы не напрягать любимого человека своими проблемами. Стали ругаться, из-за того, что ничего не делаю для своего развития, не помогаю ему в его проектах, не учусь новому... А у меня тупо нет на это сил. И рассказать не могу, ибо жаловаться нельзя. В последствии меня ещё и в скрытности упрекнули. Стой и беги, блин. ХДД К моменту увольнения с работы (осень '14) я уже была в состоянии, с которого всё начиналось. Последующие полтора года отношений депрессия усугублялась. Всего встречались три года. 



> Сколько тебе лет?


  25

----------


## pipetkin32

Насколько я понял у вас есть практически все,кроме здоровья
 у меня по сравнению с вами нет вообще ничего
 Фраза оттянуться с друзьями на НГ вообще убила

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> Насколько я понял у вас есть практически все,кроме здоровья
>  у меня по сравнению с вами нет вообще ничего
>  Фраза оттянуться с друзьями на НГ вообще убила


  Более-менее жизнь налаживаться стала после лечения, тогда и с внутренними затыками стало проще разобраться, и психотерапия с умными книжками начали помогать. Слава антидепрессантам, короче. Не знаю, правда, как без них будет, если меня кроет от малейшей перемены в схеме приёма.

люблю людей люблю животных
люблю соседей и бомжей
люблю стирать и пылесосить
что за таблетки дай еще

----------


## June

> когда мне в очередной раз сказали, какой я нытик и лентяйка, я замкнулась в себе, дабы не напрягать любимого человека своими проблемами…
> 
> А у меня тупо нет на это сил. И рассказать не могу, ибо жаловаться нельзя. Впоследствии меня ещё и в скрытности упрекнули. Стой и беги, блин.


 В моей жизни тоже подобное было. Сначала наказывали за то, что жаловался, потом выражали недовольство замкнутостью. Это не совсем “стой и беги”, на мой взгляд. Люди, наверное, хотят, чтобы ты перестала рассказывать, как тебе плохо, и начала рассказывать, как тебе хорошо)

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> В моей жизни тоже подобное было. Сначала наказывали за то, что жаловался, потом выражали недовольство замкнутостью. Это не совсем “стой и беги”, на мой взгляд. Люди, наверное, хотят, чтобы ты перестала рассказывать, как тебе плохо, и начала рассказывать, как тебе хорошо)


  А потом ляпнуть что-нибудь в духе "не хвастайся!"  :Big Grin:  Но это так, домыслы. Я б с радостью рассказывала, как всё хорошо, так ведь проблема в самочувствии и восприятии. А ну-ка, расскажи, как всё чудесно, когда не высыпаешься несколько лет, голова болит, хоть по потолку бегай, на работе и дома имеют мозг и без того изгрызенный тараканами))) Ну разумеется, жизнь прекрасна, это я делаю всё не так)))

----------


## almost

хи   :Smile:

----------


## pipetkin32

> люблю людей


  Это вы зря
Большинство двуногих хуже животных,просто лицемерят,выставляя себя в лучшем свете,что делает их еще опаснее

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> Это вы зря
> Большинство двуногих хуже животных,просто лицемерят,выставляя себя в лучшем свете,что делает их еще опаснее


  Ппкс

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ппкс


   Сдается мне вы знаете что такое двач

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> Сдается мне вы знаете что такое двач


  На самом деле, только по наслышке))

----------


## pipetkin32

> На самом деле, только по наслышке))


  Эта аббревиатура ввела меня в заблуждение,пардон
 Но раз уж вы здесь,в перерывах/перекурах тусы с друзяшками,можете ли в общих чертах обрисовать свои планы на будущее?
  Как видите свою жизнь в дальнейшем?

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> Как видите свою жизнь в дальнейшем?


  Буду развиваться в выбранном направлении (дело связано с ручным трудом и весьма несерьёзно выглядит, но денежку приносит), получу второе образование, если но понадобится для развития и на то будут силы. А пока довольствуюсь различными курсами. Продолжу искать своего человека, а то одной как-то грустно, да и честно говоря, не хочу быть сильной и независимой с десятком кошек, хоть и люблю их.)))

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Всех с наступившим  :Smile: 
Пожалуй, это был один из лучших и самый тёплый Новый Год в моей жизни.

С мозгами творится трэшак. Стараюсь сейчас побольше находиться среди людей, т.к. в одиночестве плохо получается контролировать поток мыслей. Кто б знал, как надоела постоянная смена настроения: то я безумно люблю жизнь, у меня куча планов и идей, работа спорится, то лежу пластом, ничего не хочу и размышляю о самоубийстве. И так по нескольку раз в день.
Постоянно на грани истерики, очень выматывает. Спасаюсь творчеством под аудиокниги, некоторое время срабатывает, жаль, не постоянно. Даже тремор не так выводит из себя, как вся эта карусель. К счастью, силы воли пока хватает, чтобы не наделать глупостей.
Страшно.

----------


## June

У тебя же была разговорная часть терапии? Тебя учили как-нибудь уменьшать интенсивность эмоций? Чтобы не как на американских горках бросало из крайности в крайность, а поплавнее…

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Была. Учили чему-то в духе медитации. Помогает слабо и только пока выполняю, потом эмоции догоняют. Чаще перед сном использую, чем в повседневной жизни.

----------


## polinka31

У меня похожая ситуация, только я не была ни разу ни у психолога, ни у психиатра, не верю, что они мне смогут помочь, не хочется ничего...мне 31, симпатичная, 11 лет провстречалась с человеком, который на 30 лет старше, любила его вначале, как это ни странно... Потом привязанность, забеременеть я пока не могу...многие предлагали встречаться, некоторые даже за муж, но я всегда выбирала его... Он женат, говорил, что разведется, когда забеременею, а у меня не получается...ревнует меня сильно...пару раз выбрасывал из машины...а я, как дура, тянусь к нему...друзей...только две подруги и брат... Я не вижу смысла дальше жить...устала

----------


## Мия

Знакомо. У меня депрессия. Которую я крою алкоголем и наркотиками.
Наблюдаюсь у психотерапевта и психиатра, пью дохрена таблеток. Лежала в психушке. Ничего не меняется. 
Устала. Устала от всего, от "игр". Не хватает сил довести все до логического конца...

----------


## microbe

*Печальная рыба-солнце*, могу посоветовать фразу для дальнейших позитивных событий, говори всегда *всё будет хорошо*. Не знаю как другим, но мне помогает, ибо позитивный настрой словно как молния поражает наше бытие.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Просто хочется выговориться.

Триггеры, триггеры везде!
С месяц назад у меня случился приступ, который не лечится посиделками с друзьями и разговорами с психологом. Поняла, что надо срочно звонить психиатру, когда вынесла на балкон стульчик (перегородка мне по грудь, а тушка сильно ослабла). Ну вы поняли.
Психиатр обеспечил тёплое местечко на ночь в клинике. Я собралась, поехала, предупредила маму...
Приступ сняли транквилизаторами, почти полностью пересмотрели схему лечения.
А на следующий день началось. У мамы гипертонический криз. Кто винват? Печальная рыба-солнце. Мне позвонила бабушка, рассказала, какое я дерьмо, сказала, что быстро вылечит меня. Как, почему-то, не сказала. Обменялись любезностями. И тут до меня доходит, что всякий раз, когда я говорю с бабулей, даже спокойно на отвлечённые темы, меня кроет. Через несколько дней, но обязательно. А тут ещё грёбанный пмс (шутка ли, когда месячные раз в полгода?). Вот меня и шарахнуло. В итоге, бабушка в чёрном списке и не сможет мне позвонить со своего номера.
Друзья поделились на два лагеря: одни меня успокаивали, другие спрашивали, по что мамку довожу? Наверное, мне надо было просто прыгать, а не за жизнь свою бороться, наверное, маме от этого лучше бы стало (сарказм, если что). К слову, через неделю у мамы вновь криз, а я как бы вообще не при делах, у меня всё в норме, стараюсь с мамой говорить только о хорошем.
__________
Хотела устроиться на работу в колдовской магазинчик. Тянет меня на этот антураж. Не срослось. Но матушка позабавила: она была резко против, но через неделю, когда поняла, насколько дорого обходится моё лечение, всё же спросила, чо-как. Фейспалм.
К слову о стоимости. Одни только лекарства на месяц обходятся как кварплата в отопительный сезон. Я не знаю, на что мне есть и платить коммуналку. Стараюсь больше делать игрушек, параллельно ищу работу с плавающим графиком, чтобы оставалось время на игрушки и полноценный отдых.
Болеть дорого, не болейте.
О творчестве. Всё хорошо. Продолжаю развиваться в лепке и шитье, осваиваю скрапбукинг, литьё свечей. После многолетнего перерыва снова пишу музыку, много пою, голос стал увереннее, лучше попадаю в ноты ХДД
Хотелось бы больше сил, а не того пиздеца, когда валишься с ног после 15 минут любой деятельности. Даже лёжа читать что-то несложное, порой, тяжело, не хватает концентрации внимания.
Снова накрывает бессонница, несмотря на лекарства. Что характерно, если забываю пить ночные таблетки, то не могу спать вовсе.

На этом заканчиваю мыслепоток, у меня больше нет сил, иду отдыхать.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> когда вынесла на балкон стульчик (перегородка мне по грудь, а тушка сильно ослабла). Ну вы поняли.


 Лично я не понял, что вы хотели сказать? перегородка стула? перегородка балкона? тушка ослабла чтобы сидеть на стуле или чтобы взобраться на стул и перескочить через перегородку?
Судя по всему с бабулей у вас не складывается общение и она на вас отрицательно влияет, в таком случае контакты с бабулей нужно свести до минимума.
А что вы за игрушки делаете? интересно. Да, болеть сейчас дорого, это правда жизни. Вы еще и поёте? А как можно услышать ваше пение?
Сил вам и терпения!

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Перегородка балкона мне по грудь. Мне не хватает сил, чтобы через неё перелезть, поэтому я притащила на балкон стульчик - встав на него, я бы уже смогла преодалеть перегородку.

С бабулей общение и было минимальным, она звонила мне раз в пару недель. Но да, тон её общения со мной, все её выражения и недоумение по поводу моих успехов меня сильно расстраивают. Оставалось только полностью рвать контакты, что я и сделала. Ближайшие пару лет я с ней общаться не собираюсь вовсе ХДД
Во избежание лишнего интереса я вам ссылки на своё творчество в личку скину.
Вот с голосом бяда, услышать его можно только в реале. У меня нет адекватных средств звукозаписи. В одном из треков есть простое "а-а-а", записанное на микрофон ноута. Пришлось сильно обрабатывать, да и по задумке, голос не должен был выделяться.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Ой, щас расплачусь и убегу, лол.

----------


## Человек из будущего

А мне вот интересно, откуда такая любовь к драконам?
И всё же хотелось услышать песенку в вашем исполнении. Вы знаете я первое время вообще писал на телефон ) Так что если у вас будет желание спеть, я с удовольствием вас послушаю )

----------


## Человек из будущего

> нахуй кому всралось твое творчество, дура...


 Простите откуда у вас столько ненависти? 
Вы чего такие озлобленные?

----------


## Человек из будущего

А мне понравились дракончики )) Я не фанат драконов, но видно что игрушки сделаны с душой, и в них есть своя аура )) Клёвые дракончики.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> А мне вот интересно, откуда такая любовь к драконам?
> И всё же хотелось услышать песенку в вашем исполнении. Вы знаете я первое время вообще писал на телефон ) Так что если у вас будет желание спеть, я с удовольствием вас послушаю )


 Да как-то так с детства пошло-поехало) Наверное, из-за разнообразия форм и возможности придумать что угодно) 
Ой, а можно вас послушать? Тоже интересно)




> А мне понравились дракончики )) Я не фанат драконов, но видно что игрушки сделаны с душой, и в них есть своя аура )) Клёвые дракончики.


 Спасибо))

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Да как-то так с детства пошло-поехало) Наверное, из-за разнообразия форм и возможности придумать что угодно) 
> Ой, а можно вас послушать? Тоже интересно)
> 
> 
> Спасибо))


 Ну интересное у вас занятие, и вот у вас желание было в магическую лавку устроиться )) 
У вас есть тяга к магическим знаниям? )
Ну я то пою плохо, поэтому меня слушать не интересно, даже хороший и дорогой микрофон не украсил мой голос. Я ору когда у меня есть настроение, и мне как-то легче становится, эмоции выйдут и всё хорошо ))

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> У вас есть тяга к магическим знаниям? )


 Не то что бы тяга. Я больше за научный подход. Просто в эзотерие есть нечто сказочное, первобытно дикое, чего нехватает в обычной жизни.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> даже хороший и дорогой микрофон не украсил мой голос


 Говорят, с покупкой хорошего микрофона всё становится много печальней и ты уже не так доволен своим голосом. Магия! ХДД
У меня же ноут при записи шумит так, что я потом голос не слышу. Меня и собеседники практически не слышат при звонках по аське (ага, она ещё жива, и кто-то ею пользуется))))

----------


## Покалеченная жизнь

Я не дипломированный психиатр, но у вас не похоже что 21,8. Больше аффективное расстройство личности смахивает.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Не то что бы тяга. Я больше за научный подход. Просто в эзотерие есть нечто сказочное, первобытно дикое, чего нехватает в обычной жизни.


 А магия и эзотерика поддаются научному анализу или изучению?
Мне всегда казалось что магия это нечто опережающее наши познания о мире на много лет, у нас просто недостаток знания об этом, и даже современной науке магия не по зубам.
Магия - это знания которые опережают наше время, и пользоваться этими знаниями может только человек достигший определённого духовного уровня. Людям недалеко ушедшим от приматов, эти знания не дают, они  могут стать опасным оружием. Любые опасные знания могут использовать только те, кто умеет брать ответственность за эту силу и причинённые ею последствия.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Говорят, с покупкой хорошего микрофона всё становится много печальней и ты уже не так доволен своим голосом. Магия! ХДД
> У меня же ноут при записи шумит так, что я потом голос не слышу. Меня и собеседники практически не слышат при звонках по аське (ага, она ещё жива, и кто-то ею пользуется))))


 Ну я и раньше не был доволен голосом, я пою для души, и для эмоций. Я не даю концертов, и не пою на публику )
Аська у меня есть ) но я ей щас не пользуюсь. Сейчас больше скайп, ватцап, вибер, вк ))

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Я не дипломированный психиатр, но у вас не похоже что 21,8. Больше аффективное расстройство личности смахивает.


 А кто вы? У вас очень многозначительный ник. Расскажите кто вам покалечил жизнь?

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> Я не дипломированный психиатр, но у вас не похоже что 21,8. Больше аффективное расстройство личности смахивает.


 А это что-то взаимоисключающее? Мне поставили тяжёлую депрессию (она ж вроде к аффективным расстройствам относится) в паре с шизотипическим на основе долгих разговоров с психиатрами и многочисленных консилиумов между ними. Я же в этом мало смыслю, у меня за плечами всего лишь пара научпоп книг по теме.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> А магия и эзотерика поддаются научному анализу или изучению?
> Мне всегда казалось что магия это нечто опережающее наши познания о мире на много лет, у нас просто недостаток знания об этом, и даже современной науке магия не по зубам.
> Магия - это знания которые опережают наше время, и пользоваться этими знаниями может только человек достигший определённого духовного уровня. Людям недалеко ушедшим от приматов, эти знания не дают, они  могут стать опасным оружием. Любые опасные знания могут использовать только те, кто умеет брать ответственность за эту силу и причинённые ею последствия.


 Я соглашусь, что магия – это всё то, до чего человечество ещё не доросло. Как раньше считалось, что болезни вызваны потусторонними злыми духами, которые на деле оказались вполне «местными» микроорганизмами и нарушениями в работе организма.
Или эффект плацебо. Его тоже можно назвать магией. Волшебство повсюду, когда не понимаешь, что происходит или просто умеешь восхищаться происходящим. :3
Но иногда магия – это ретроградство и ограниченность мышления, что меня часто печалит в людях. Хотя, и люди, привыкшие к научному подходу, тоже такими бывают.
К сожалению, наука идёт рука об руку с войной. Атом может быть мирным, а может принести разрушения… Всё же, человек действительно недалеко ушёл от животных в своём стремлении защищаться и бороться.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

> Ну я и раньше не был доволен голосом, я пою для души, и для эмоций. Я не даю концертов, и не пою на публику )
> Аська у меня есть ) но я ей щас не пользуюсь. Сейчас больше скайп, ватцап, вибер, вк ))


 Так и я для души пою) Деньги на этом не зарабатываю и не планирую))

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Всё же, человек действительно недалеко ушёл от животных в своём стремлении защищаться и бороться.


 Человек далеко ушел от животных по своей жестокости, хитрости, коварству и обману благодаря интеллекту, но по своей природе не далеко ушел.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Так и я для души пою) Деньги на этом не зарабатываю и не планирую))


 клёва, жаль что у вас нет записей )

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Обычно тут пишут о плохом, а мне хочется написать о хорошем...

Ремиссия - это круто. Мне безумно нравится это состояние. Ничего не триггерит, на душе хорошо, можно спокойно заниматься своим делом. Смакую блаженное чувство "всё закончилось".
Вряд ли я когда-нибудь окончательно выйду из этой системы. И я боюсь прихода весны, но стараюсь быть здесь и сейчас, ухватить каждый миг состояния, когда мне хорошо.
Вовсе не значит, что я не чувствую ничего, кроме "безграничного счастья". Всё так же бывают отвратительные дни, когда больно или что-то расстраивает, но это уже не та всепоглощающая чёрная дыра, что была раньше.
Наверное, это первый раз, когда мне хорошо и на этой ноте не хочется покончить с собой, лишь бы снова не встретиться с тем ужасом.
Я знаю, что выберусь, если херня опять случится. Знаю, что рядом есть люди, которые протянут руку помощи, не отвернутся, когда ты болен и слаб.

//Отдельное спасибо человеку, из-за которого я узнала об этом форуме... Если бы не ты, а точнее твой уход из моей жизни, я бы не встретила хороших людей, которые приняли меня такой, какая я есть. Благодаря которым я стала целой и по настоящему свободной и больше не гонюсь за чужими идеалами, в том числе и твоими.//

Мне нравится, кто я есть. Мне нравится моя тихая ленивая жизнь вольного художника.
И чёрт возьми, больше я никому не позволю указывать мне, как жить, вести себя и в какую сторону улыбаться.

----------


## Lagrimas

> Ремиссия - это круто.


 не подскажешь, как в ремиссию вышла? я тоже тогда о хорошем начну писать и не на этом сайте.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Три месяца в психиатрической клинике под полным наблюдением, всего почти два года лечения у хорошего психиатра, куча перепробованных схем препаратов, психотерапия (не с первого раза зашло, увы), отчаянное желание выбраться из дерьма, терпение и упорство. Много терпения и упорства. Поддержка близких (вот чего не ожидала, так это понимания со стороны окружающих, что реально пиздец случился, а не я просто выёбываюсь). Плюс, как мне тогда казалось, терять уже нечего, можно и в психушечке полежать - помирать, так с музыкой.

----------


## Aly

а в псих. больницу сама пошла или забрали?

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

И то и другое будет верным)
Понимание, что нужно к психиатру пришло после прочтения одной научпоп книги с отвратительным названием. Но не хватало смелости (помним про социофобию), чтобы пойти. Друг предложил помощь: записал на приём и хотел меня сопроводить, но я не дотянула. Меня накрыло раньше, я позвонила в службу поддержки, психолог на линии вызвал скоряк.

----------

